# Creating Sub Folders Within main folders in Finder



## jimbridger (Sep 21, 2007)

I've tried to create a subfolder under a main folder in my Documents within the Finder window wanting the subfolder to fit below the main folder I select. However, I select the main folder and then go up to the top of my finder window and click on create new folder. The new folder is then put under the main Finder structure not the folder I had clicked on. In the Windows XP environment once you click on a main folder and then select create a new folder it nests the subfolder below the folder you had chosen. I have to believe there is a way to do the same with Mac. Any ideas out there?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, you can make sub-folders easily, but not the same way that you do with Windows. (Macs don't normally refer to sub-folders, but you can call them that if you like  )
1. Double-click the folder where you want to add a folder, and make a folder directly in that folder.
2. Make a folder, and drag it to the folder where you want it.
3. Drag an already-existing folder into your chosen folder. That folder will take its place in the folder hierarchy with no action on your part, other than putting the folder where you want it.
plus, probably a dozen or more ways to accomplish this through the finder, choose your favorite; or use some of the Finder mod utilities that provide extensions to working with files/folders (but sometimes complicates a simple task)


----------



## jimbridger (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the details.


----------

